# I am so tired



## ifeellikecrap (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so tired of so many things. I am tired of being sick, running to the bathroom, being embarassed cuz nobody knows how i am feeling. I hate telling my girls that mommy's tummy hurts and we cant go out and play, or telling my new boyfriend that i cant go to a movie. The other weekend we went and climbed a mountain. I never ate in the morning b/c i was scared that i was going to get sick. Well I dont know what was worse climbing a mountain on an empty stomach or the fear of not having a bathroom for 6 hours. I hate missing out on all the fun stuff that my friends are doing. I hate scoping out the bathrooms everywhere I go. I gave birth to 2 kids and the pain from IBS is worse. I am sitting here today feeling like #### again b/c my tummy hurts. I haven't tried any meds yet b/c i am scared i will get worse on them. I am 27 years old and cant remember a day where i felt good. How sad is that??


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

I definatly feel your pain. I'm 19, I can't attend college, I have NO social life whatsoever. I can't even get into a car w/ someone else w/o having a panic attack. I havn't had a boyfriend in about 4 years, I'm scared to death I'll never be able to marry and fulfill my dream of having a baby girl to call me mommy. I'm ready to move out and be on my own but I can't, my parents are like a "security blanket" for me which REALLY sucks!!!


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am the same way I'm 21 and am going to Portland State in my hometown and still living at home. I have a social life but not exactly what it would be if I had gone away to college. The best advice I can give is (I know it's a constant struggle) to keep your life as normal as possible because the more you allow it to slip the harder it is to get back to where you wanted it to be. Luckily colleges have lots of bathrooms, are there any local colleges that you can commute to while still living at home?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I agree with Clack- try to keep as normal a life as possible and maybe take some risks. I will now go out if i feel a bit dodgy, and have used public bathrooms when caugh short. I've even been on dates and done this! You don't have to say anything. Just say "girl stuff" or something.Its taken me a long time to get where i am now. I'm now working in a hospital full time, but soon to be leaving that job to be a nursing student. Also a full time course. I work night shifts, early shifts and late shifts with minor problems sometimes. I seem to save up all my diarrhoea for my days off! If i have felt ill at work i've just said i'm not feeling well and might be gone a few minutes. If you take the stress out of it by telling people whats wrong it seems to be a lot easier!I hope you manage to go to college, it is a great experience!


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Girl, I can totally relate. I have been having this crazy flare-up for 13 days now. I have missed 6 days of work because of the pain. The pain meds helo but turn me into a zombie. My husband wants to go and do stuff, and I have to plan around how bad I feel that day. He is constantly knocking on the BR door because he is worried I am in there so long. You know it is bad when you plan your trips depending on where the cleanest BR's are and how long it takes to get to them from the front door. I wish you weren't going though this, but I am glad I am not the only one out there. At 28, I should not be having to deal with this, this is crazy. Hang in there girl, and if you need to talk, I am here. Peace and Love, Misty


----------



## ger123 (Aug 29, 2007)

I feel sympathy for you, and know exactly how you feel. I'm sitting here in my office here at work. Everyone around me is talking, laughing having fun. I'm sitting here in the corner with pain in my stomach, my eyes closing, and just too exhausted to join in. I've been off work for the past six weeks, and this week is my first week back at work.While I was out from work, all my work duties and responsibilities have been taken over by other people, and I now find myself totally out of the loop. People are coming into the office with questions about my area of responsibility, but asking other people.....I am totally left out.I used to run marathons, but for the past 10 months, have had trouble even getting up out of a chair.There was a music festival in July that I really wanted to go to. I bought tickets months ago, but when it came to the time of the concert, I couldn't go....I was too sick...too tired.I haven't been out with my friends in months....I've starteed to loose contact with a lot of them.I appreciate Clacks comments about trying to live as normal life as possible, and would have agreed in the past. However I have been extremely sick for about 10 months now. You can only live a normal life for so long. Soon it wears you down. It totally takes over and it makes you practically disabled.I started on Amitriptyline about a week ago and began to improve, but have had a bad flare up in the past two days. I think with a bit of time (and amitriptyline) I will be able to live a fairly normal life, but not anytime soon.I totally sympathise with you ifeellikecrap. I'm tired of it all too.


----------



## Wacko847 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm the same way, 22 year old college student SCARED to death to leave my parents house. I have attended college close to home but now I'm forced to commute an hr and a half everyday to class. My social life has taken a serious toll, life has become a total failure. Its as if I am imprisoned in my own body. Anyone attend depaul university in chicago IL? WE should talk lol


----------

